# New budgie keeper



## phlegmatical (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm already a snake keeper and after some persuasion from my son we bough ourselves (although no doubt it will be me looking after him!) a little budgie! Lovely thing and can't wait till he hopefully moves onto my hand freely! I had no idea there were so many different types! Can anyone shed any light on what type mine is and rough age? I understand he is quite young as you can't see the iris?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

You might want to go back and buy at least one more, they are happier in pairs/groups.

Just a suggestion, change the perches to stripped apple tree branches/twigs which are kinder to their feet. Also presumably there is a water.

I would say a female.


----------



## phlegmatical (Feb 10, 2013)

Of course theres water :bash:

I will look at changing the perches this weekend thanks.

Do you say female due to the colour above the beak? I thought that from what I read but I also read it changes colour?


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

10-12 weeks old.
female
different size perches thin, thick, rough and smooth just like in the wild.
they are a flock bird so should at least have 1 extra in there but then you might want to upgrade the cage itself, the more room the better, they will use it all, fresh veg and fruit to they love it.
I trained mine to not be in their cage. i had ropes and perches high up along the ceilings and their foods and water, they love it. all the ropes were joined though, so i was able to clip one wing but they could still be up high and glide to safety if they feel but not fly out the windows or doors.


----------



## emjaylo (Jan 10, 2016)

I also agree with the others that this bird looks to be female. Obviously being young it could still change colour but it looks fairly brown at the moment. I would remove those bars from the very bottom of the cage if you can, I know they are there to prevent the bird stepping in their own soil but at the minute she had no where flat to land if she wishes to rest her feet. 

If you were to add another bird, two females don't usually get along so adding a male would be the best option. Unless you provide a nest box the chances of breeding are very slim.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

She is a pet type budgie. Blue (possibly Cobalt blue) pied carrying the yellow face gene as seen by the yellow on the face which normal blue budgies lack.

There are 2 types of pied budgies, recessive and Dominant. When adult, you may be able to determine which pied by the colour of the eye's. I cannot remember which one has a white iris, but google should be able to tell you.


----------

